# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Afficher un graphe matplotlib sur un tkinter

## elmhmdi

bonjour 
voici mon code j'ai pas d'erreur, mais si j'appuis sur la touche graphe rien ne se passe.



```

```

----------


## wiztricks

Salut,




> voici mon code j'ai pas d'erreur, mais si j'appuis sur la touche graphe rien ne se passe.


Probablement parce que vous vous tes mlang les pinceaux quelque part! 

Vous pourriez commencer par virer de votre code tout ce qui ne concerne pas la suite d'oprations: lancer tkinter, crer une figure, rcuprer le canvas, crer le Button "Graphe", la mthode .plot qui y affiche un graphique,... 

Cela dj ferait moins de lignes  regarder/comprendre et, last but not least, moins de code  poster et un problme plus facile  reproduire pour ceux qui souhaiteraient vous aider.

- W

----------

